# Almond crotch



## conchwood

[attachment=11872][attachment=11871][attachment=11870][attachment=11869][attachment=11866][attachment=11864]Milled up a almond double crotch, no major suprises though, cut it all 3-5/8 thick so I can remill later. center slab Popped (split) at the end of cut. This tree got my leg yesterday while moving to the mill, still hurting,


----------



## Vern Tator

Almond, wow what a great wood to turn. I had some and gave it to an ornamental turner. It is his new favorite wood. It is hard and really holds detail well.


----------



## conchwood

Vern Tator said:


> Almond, wow what a great wood to turn. I had some and gave it to an ornamental turner. It is his new favorite wood. It is hard and really holds detail well.



Yes it is a great wood to work with, one of my favorites, color stays pretty much the same year after year unlike the local Magohani which everyone thinks they want. That stuff gets really dark after a couple years. I do have plenty of it at the moment if anyone's interested. 
Doug


----------



## conchwood

Joe Rebuild said:


> conchwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Milled up a almond double crotch, no major suprises though, cut it all 3-5/8 thick so I can remill later. center slab Popped (split) at the end of cut. This tree got my leg yesterday while moving to the mill, still hurting,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is some pretty wood thanks for sharing  dangerous work be careful out there.
Click to expand...


Yea, I know and especially with 2 bad knees I should hang it up but I love it and can't imagine doing anything else, it's worse than drugs!!
Btw.. Beautiful Sunset tonight, didn't bring camrea, figures, and also got to see the ISS go over second time tonight as well as the space X cargo craft catching up to it.


----------



## Mike1950

How much for a LFRB- maybe something like crotch in picture- I am flatworker so I would be resawing.


----------



## conchwood

Mike1950 said:


> How much for a LFRB- maybe something like crotch in picture- I am flatworker so I would be resawing.



Sorry Mike, but I'm not sure, I have not tried mailing or shipping anything out yet, Have not even been to P.O. to pick up shipping boxes yet. The major road into town is undergoing major construction which is putting traffic all over the backroads and traffic jams everywhere. It is going to really be a mess when Fantasy Fest starts next week and all the tourist arrive. I've asked a few friends to pick me up some but nothing has shown up yet. Send me a PM so I can save your info and reply when I get my act together. 
Thanks 
Doug


----------



## Mike1950

Doug, no problem- I am in no hurry. PS. get online and make the post office deliver boxes. Remember though 1= 25 boxes- that is how they do it. A LFRB costs a little less then $16 to ship anywhere no matter what it weighs. Also a L-Game box 23 3/4 x11 1/2 x 3+ costs the same to ship -order both- the boxes are free........

NICE WOOD


----------



## DKMD

I might also be interested in the flat rate box idea... I've never turned almond, and it looks like beautiful stuff. No hurry on my end either...


----------



## Kevin

conchwood said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much for a LFRB- maybe something like crotch in picture- I am flatworker so I would be resawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Mike, but I'm not sure, I have not tried mailing or shipping anything out yet, Have not even been to P.O. to pick up shipping boxes yet. The major road into town is undergoing major construction which is putting traffic all over the backroads and traffic jams everywhere. It is going to really be a mess when Fantasy Fest starts next week and all the tourist arrive. I've asked a few friends to pick me up some but nothing has shown up yet. Send me a PM so I can save your info and reply when I get my act together.
> Thanks
> Doug
Click to expand...


Doug,

No need to go to the post office for boxes. They don't have all the sizes there anyway. Order boxes for free from this link, and the P.O. will bring them to your door, also free. 

Hard to beat that price and service.


----------



## txpaulie

Beautiful stuff Doug!

I'm gonna make it a point to swing down yer way next time I'm visiting my Favorite Uncle in Duck Key!

Can't say when that'll happen, but you've given me a bit of incentive.

I've recently quit my job, and won't look to hard for a new one 'til after the holidays...

I may have to schedule a road-trip...:i_dunno:

Lets see...
The Rebuilds, Firemedic, you...
Who am I missing 'twixt Houston and Key West that I can steal wood from..?
Guess I'll have to drive my truck!

p


----------



## Kevin

And make sure to "get lost" on your way home and miss your exit by about 5 hours . . . 

:teethlaugh:


----------



## davidgiul

Kevin said:


> conchwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much for a LFRB- maybe something like crotch in picture- I am flatworker so I would be resawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Mike, but I'm not sure, I have not tried mailing or shipping anything out yet, Have not even been to P.O. to pick up shipping boxes yet. The major road into town is undergoing major construction which is putting traffic all over the backroads and traffic jams everywhere. It is going to really be a mess when Fantasy Fest starts next week and all the tourist arrive. I've asked a few friends to pick me up some but nothing has shown up yet. Send me a PM so I can save your info and reply when I get my act together.
> Thanks
> Doug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doug,
> 
> No need to go to the post office for boxes. They don't have all the sizes there anyway. Order boxes for free from this link, and the P.O. will bring them to your door, also free.
> 
> Hard to beat that price and service.
Click to expand...

Thanks for posting the link, Kevin.


----------



## Vern Tator

txpaulie said:


> Beautiful stuff Doug!
> 
> I'm gonna make it a point to swing down yer way next time I'm visiting my Favorite Uncle in Duck Key!
> 
> Can't say when that'll happen, but you've given me a bit of incentive.
> 
> I've recently quit my job, and won't look to hard for a new one 'til after the holidays...
> 
> I may have to schedule a road-trip...:i_dunno:
> 
> Lets see...
> The Rebuilds, Firemedic, you...
> Who am I missing 'twixt Houston and Key West that I can steal wood from..?
> Guess I'll have to drive my truck!
> 
> p


It sounds like you should start looking for a trailer too. :lolol:


----------



## conchwood

txpaulie said:


> Beautiful stuff Doug!
> 
> I'm gonna make it a point to swing down yer way next time I'm visiting my Favorite Uncle in Duck Key!
> 
> Can't say when that'll happen, but you've given me a bit of incentive.
> 
> I've recently quit my job, and won't look to hard for a new one 'til after the holidays...
> 
> I may have to schedule a road-trip...:i_dunno:
> 
> Lets see...
> The Rebuilds, Firemedic, you...
> Who am I missing 'twixt Houston and Key West that I can steal wood from..?
> Guess I'll have to drive my truck!
> 
> p



Better bring a trailer


----------



## Kevin

Make sure you grab that fish board. . . . 

[attachment=13612]

So you can paint it properly in that fun Caribbean art deco look . . . 


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

[attachment=13614]


----------



## HomeBody

Fantasy Fest next week? Wow! Post plenty of pics of that airbrushed art. Gary


----------



## Shagee415

Keep me in mind please. That's some pretty stuff. Never turned that.


----------



## rdnkmedic

Hey Conchwood, I dug this out of the old thread pile. Just wondering if you have any of that almond left. I sure would like a couple of bowl or platter blanks. 6 to 10 inches and 2-5 inches thick. Just checking. No worries if it's all gone. Just some really awesome wood.


----------



## conchwood

rdnkmedic said:


> Hey Conchwood, I dug this out of the old thread pile. Just wondering if you have any of that almond left. I sure would like a couple of bowl or platter blanks. 6 to 10 inches and 2-5 inches thick. Just checking. No worries if it's all gone. Just some really awesome wood.



I have plenty of it and a lot of other tropical species as well, I will try and see what I can dig out. In the middle of cutting up a large Tamarind tree, very dense heavy wood cut through a 20d nail embedded 8" inside the tree today.
feel free to remind me if you don't hear back in a week, I am very absent minded these days along with being very busy. 
Thanks
Doug


----------



## rdnkmedic

conchwood said:


> rdnkmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Conchwood, I dug this out of the old thread pile. Just wondering if you have any of that almond left. I sure would like a couple of bowl or platter blanks. 6 to 10 inches and 2-5 inches thick. Just checking. No worries if it's all gone. Just some really awesome wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have plenty of it and a lot of other tropical species as well, I will try and see what I can dig out. In the middle of cutting up a large Tamarind tree, very dense heavy wood cut through a 20d nail embedded 8" inside the tree today.
> feel free to remind me if you don't hear back in a week, I am very absent minded these days along with being very busy.
> Thanks
> Doug
Click to expand...


Sounds good. Talk to you in a week or so.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Doug - you going to post any of that Tamarind? ~ Scott


----------

